# GW sale= New fantasy player



## LokiDeathclaw (Jun 19, 2013)

So an unexpected trip to a hobby store in search for wedding dec's led me to finally buying the Island of Blood starter set. The small GW section they had was marked for clearance! After much umming and ahhhing I brought the boxed set and a box of High Elf spearmen for £57....BARGAIN! 

I always wanted to start a HE army but never having played fantasy I focused on my 40k instead. So I will probably sell the skaven ebay (any takers?) and was thinking of painting my HE in a red/gold, spartan, scheme? Or Game of Thrones inspired scheme......Lannister or Targaryen? Any thoughts or ideas?


----------



## LokiDeathclaw (Jun 19, 2013)

Or a darker scheme......staying away from white, maybe using greys instead of white?


----------

